

New York Auto Show: Upgrading Auto Software In A Flash - siculars
http://www.txchnologist.com/2012/new-york-auto-show-upgrading-auto-software-in-a-flash

======
siculars
Anybody else see "Really, Really Bad Idea(TM)" all over this?

